
Container orchestration for APIs and microservices - altsang
https://www.lunchbadger.com/container-orchestration-apis-microservices/
======
skar5151
Good article. Would love if you share thoughts on tracking container density
during scheduling and orchestration. Containers on VMs is like going backwards
in design. VM tools have made life easy with auto-scaling et all on public
clouds, however the future is containers on bare metal. Gets you much higher
performance and server density #vmless.

~~~
altsang
That's true to a certain degree. Bare metal VMs running containers server give
you OS ioslation but at a cost of an abstraction layer that is not necessarily
needed if your interest is only at the container level. That's pretty much why
CoreOS, RancherOS and other technologies are out there to be as slim of an OS
to just run containers and the bare minimum system processes required. Even
system processes are run as containers in RancherOS! APM and other system
monitoring tools need to be tweaked for a huge multiplier of processes that
are now your distributed app versus that one process that might've been your
JVM for example. There's a concerted ops and devops effort that's required to
hook into your orchestration layer to get that kind of insight. Roman's next
post is going to cover the reasons why we chose the OSS orchestrator that we
did.

When it comes to APIs and microservices, you're almost inevitably faced with
container sprawl - especially with the ability to deploy quickly and deploy
often. Having a good orchestration as described in this post gives you the
ability to mind those containers across multiple machines - bare metal or VM,
doesn't matter.

